# Longchamp Le Pliage comparisons - Color and Sizes



## seton

Post comparisons of LPs for reference here for those who do not have access to Longchamp locally.


----------



## seton

Graphite to Fusil/Gun Metal


----------



## seton

SM Blue to Indigo of Sp 2015


----------



## EGBDF

some shades of brown
I'd like to see what beige looks likelooks very very light tan on the website


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> some shades of brown
> I'd like to see what beige looks likelooks very very light tan on the website




ur 1621s are so cute! 
I haz Beige. Will work on pic.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here is a "pinkz" family.

Bubble, Candy Pink and Hydrangea.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here is a "pinkz" family.
> 
> Bubble, Candy Pink and Hydrangea.
> 
> View attachment 2942016




you forgot ur Pale Pink Cage


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> you forgot ur Pale Pink Cage


I love the pics of the color comparisons, really helps since I can't see them IRL locally.  Thanks for posting.  Is there a difference between LP Red and Deep Red (on Nordies it's called Deep Red, on other sites just Red)?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> you forgot ur Pale Pink Cage



Ah uh oh...I did forget...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This is a great comparison! The Cumin in this shot looks like mine.

I was lucky to nab a Paper last week when I was at the WC outlets. Although I like the Ecru, I like the Paper just a little bit more.

Liking that Nutmeg!

Viewing all these color comparisons, I look forward to getting through a whole year with Longchamp and having a feel for what colors are released each season.

You don't have a chocolate, right?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I love the pics of the color comparisons, really helps since I can't see them IRL locally.  Thanks for posting.  Is there a difference between LP Red and Deep Red (on Nordies it's called Deep Red, on other sites just Red)?



probably not but dunno for sure since i dont hace access to nordy




Glitter_pixie said:


> This is a great comparison! The Cumin in this shot looks like mine.
> 
> I was lucky to nab a Paper last week when I was at the WC outlets. Although I like the Ecru, I like the Paper just a little bit more.
> 
> Liking that Nutmeg!
> 
> Viewing all these color comparisons, I look forward to getting through a whole year with Longchamp and having a feel for what colors are released each season.
> 
> You don't have a chocolate, right?



yeah. i dont do chocolat


----------



## EGBDF

Thanks Seton! I do like the beige, it would be a good summer neutral. It also caught my attention in the Neo. I take so long to decide on these thingsby the time I decide they are either sold out or on sale


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is a great comparison! The Cumin in this shot looks like mine.
> 
> I was lucky to nab a Paper last week when I was at the WC outlets. Although I like the Ecru, I like the Paper just a little bit more.
> 
> Liking that Nutmeg!
> 
> I am lovin the Nutmeg too!


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> you forgot ur Pale Pink Cage



This is so helpful, thank you! 

Is Ecru slightly lighter than Paper?


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> This is so helpful, thank you!
> 
> Is Ecru slightly lighter than Paper?




Yes, it is. Slightly. 
I believe *Pixie* has both so she would know better.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Yes, it is. Slightly.
> I believe *Pixie* has both so she would know better.




Yep! Ecru is slightly lighter than Paper. I'll post a photo tomorrow during daylight.


----------



## seton

i'm due for my bi-weekly trip to lc soon so if u have any pic requests, post them here.


argile/clay to fusil/gunmetal


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's a comparison of beige, paper and ecru.


----------



## catsinthebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's a comparison of beige, paper and ecru.



Thanks for posting this, it's so helpful! Paper is noticably darker than ecru -- I didn't know there would be that much difference!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i'm due for my bi-weekly trip to lc soon so if u have any pic requests, post them here.
> 
> 
> argile/clay to fusil/gunmetal


I didn't see Poppy on Nordies when I bought the Deep Red LLH on sale last week, medium SH Poppy since I can't see IRL.  Thanks!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I didn't see Poppy on Nordies when I bought the Deep Red LLH on sale last week, medium SH Poppy since I can't see IRL.  Thanks!





is this a request?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> is this a request?


Yes, pic request, thanks!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Yes, pic request, thanks!




what is the request exactly? not really understanding what you just wrote?

you want a pic of a poppy 1623 by itself?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> what is the request exactly? not really understanding what you just wrote?
> 
> you want a pic of a poppy 1623 by itself?


If orange is there, maybe a pic of them together.  Or, if you have orange and poppy posted together on PF let me know which post.   Would love to see what colors the Statue comes in besides coral, beige, if you can get a pic.  Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> If orange is there, maybe a pic of them together.  Or, if you have orange and poppy posted together on PF let me know which post.   Would love to see what colors the Statue comes in besides coral, beige, if you can get a pic.  Thanks very much for your help!




Orange is not at LC anymore. I think *Pixie* has Orange. Maybe she can help out?

As for the Liberty, only 1899s available are the Coral and Beige.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Orange is not at LC anymore. I think *Pixie* has Orange. Maybe she can help out?
> 
> As for the Liberty, only 1899s available are the Coral and Beige.


Ok, thanks!  I saw that pretty Bilberry SH posted, like the SH too!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> If orange is there, maybe a pic of them together.  Or, if you have orange and poppy posted together on PF let me know which post.   Would love to see what colors the Statue comes in besides coral, beige, if you can get a pic.  Thanks very much for your help!



If you scroll down to the bottom (before the comments) there are a lot of LP color swatches. Maybe a bit of help.
http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Ok, thanks!  I saw that pretty Bilberry SH posted, like the SH too!




You should get that one then. It's gorgeous! 
Right now, Macys has the following 1623s: bilberry, indigo, fuchsia/hydrangea, beige, coral, and vegetal/sand. If u dont know what the Sand looks like, it's this one. As you can see, the Beige is nicer. 
All the others have been posted in the SOL thread already. I 
doubt I will post more.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom (before the comments) there are a lot of LP color swatches. Maybe a bit of help.
> http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/


 
Thanks, that  was a great help!!!



seton said:


> You should get that one then. It's gorgeous!
> Right now, Macys has the following 1623s: bilberry, indigo, fuchsia/hydrangea, beige, coral, and vegetal/sand. If u dont know what the Sand looks like, it's this one. As you can see, the Beige is nicer.
> All the others have been posted in the SOL thread already. I
> doubt I will post more.


 
Seton you are the best!!!  That's exactly what I needed to know, love the beige and the bilberry!!!   Will look through the SOL thread to check out the fuchsia.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Thanks, that  was a great help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seton you are the best!!!  That's exactly what I needed to know, love the beige and the bilberry!!!   Will look through the SOL thread to check out the fuchsia.


 I think the fuchsia is really pretty. It's the same color as my friend's eiffel tower LP that I posted in the LC in action thread. I just got the indigo one but I really want to get more!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> I think the fuchsia is really pretty. It's the same color as my friend's eiffel tower LP that I posted in the LC in action thread. I just got the indigo one but I really want to get more!


Oh geez, I can't decide....LOL  Bilberry, beige, gunmetal or fuchsia.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom (before the comments) there are a lot of LP color swatches. Maybe a bit of help.
> 
> http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/




Thanks so much for this information! Fantastic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's some oranges in my collection.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's some oranges in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 2953825


Thanks for posting this pic.  I really wanted to see the orange and poppy together!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Thanks for posting this pic.  I really wanted to see the orange and poppy together!!!



You're welcome. I will have a Mandarin as well. I finally ordered two custom 
Le Pliages from the Longchamp site.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> You're welcome. I will have a Mandarin as well. I finally ordered two custom
> Le Pliages from the Longchamp site.




Great, can't wait to see them!  I am still trying to decide the color combo I want...so many to choose from......


----------



## Naminami

seton said:


> Graphite to Fusil/Gun Metal


Hello.
If you dont mind, would you like to snap a picture between gun metal, bilberry and new navy?
One else,
What color of Graphite and gun metal inside?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> You're welcome. I will have a Mandarin as well. I finally ordered two custom
> Le Pliages from the Longchamp site.



Can't wait to see them! So glad that orange works for you. I am letting go of my orange planetes messenger as somehow the color is not working out for me. Its gorgeous and a nifty bag that deceptively stores a lot but oh well... hope it goes to a better home instead.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's some oranges in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 2953825



I'm in luv. Thx so much.





Glitter_pixie said:


> You're welcome. I will have a Mandarin as well. I finally ordered two custom
> Le Pliages from the Longchamp site.



Oh, what combos didja get? 





Naminami said:


> Hello.
> If you dont mind, would you like to snap a picture between gun metal, bilberry and new navy?
> One else,
> What color of Graphite and gun metal inside?



Graphite and Gunmetal both have black inside. I dont plan on being near some LPs til this weekend.


----------



## Naminami

seton said:


> I'm in luv. Thx so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what combos didja get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphite and Gunmetal both have black inside. I dont plan on being near some LPs til this weekend.



Thank you seton


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh, what combos didja get?





I posted photos in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/custom-longchamp-861926-13.html


----------



## seton

Naminami said:


> Hello.
> If you dont mind, would you like to snap a picture between gun metal, bilberry and new navy?
> One else,
> What color of Graphite and gun metal inside?




which color do u want in the middle or does it matter?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't wait to see them! So glad that orange works for you. I am letting go of my orange planetes messenger as somehow the color is not working out for me. Its gorgeous and a nifty bag that deceptively stores a lot but oh well... hope it goes to a better home instead.


Very pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's some oranges in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 2953825


Just had to look back at this Thread today to see the oranges, so happy to score the Poppy at 50% off!


----------



## Naminami

seton said:


> which color do u want in the middle or does it matter?



Up to you


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's some oranges in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 2953825



Just seeing this, I have to thank you for taking the pics and sharing with us.  I love to see how close...yet how different the colors are.  

Thank you!


----------



## seton

Naminami said:


> Hello.
> If you dont mind, would you like to snap a picture between gun metal, bilberry and new navy?
> One else,
> What color of Graphite and gun metal inside?






no flash


----------



## Naminami

seton said:


> no flash



Thank you seton.
Now, i can decided


----------



## Naminami

Freshly from the oven, lol
Thank you seton for your pict. I decided bringing home, gun metal LLH
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/f0pTu6WVj]
	
[/URL]

Thank you for letting me share it


----------



## seton

.


----------



## seton

comparison of 
Candy (2014)
Cyclamen (2012)
Hydrangea (2014)
Fuchsia (2013)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> comparison of
> Candy (2014)
> Cyclamen (2012)
> Hydrangea (2014)
> Fuchsia (2013)




Thank you for posting these and posting the years of the colors. I have so much to learn!


----------



## thedseer

glitter_pixie said:


> thank you for posting these and posting the years of the colors. I have so much to learn!



+1


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> comparison of
> Candy (2014)
> Cyclamen (2012)
> Hydrangea (2014)
> Fuchsia (2013)




Cyclamen [emoji178]


----------



## MMaiko

glitter_pixie said:


> thank you for posting these and posting the years of the colors. I have so much to learn!



+2


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MMaiko said:


> Just seeing this, I have to thank you for taking the pics and sharing with us.  I love to see how close...yet how different the colors are.
> 
> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## seton

welcome all 

from me: different dye lots of beige
rx4dsoul
IG


----------



## herro.squirrely

seton said:


> comparison of
> Candy (2014)
> Cyclamen (2012)
> Hydrangea (2014)
> Fuchsia (2013)



thanks so much for this! I was going to ask for a comparison of the pink bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> from me
> rx4dsoul
> IG



Thank you for sharing! It is really nice to sell all the color differences side by side.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> welcome all
> 
> from me: different dye lots of beige
> rx4dsoul
> IG



Is the Rosalie also known as Rose Pink?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Is the Rosalie also known as Rose Pink?



they have different color numbers


----------



## herro.squirrely

Glitter_pixie said:


> Is the Rosalie also known as Rose Pink?



As a total newbie I thought they were the same... it was hard to tell a difference between the colours online.


----------



## seton

comparison of
*Almond Green (2007)* with tan lining
*Khaki (2012)* with white lining


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I've added more pinks to my collection. Although Coral is an Orange family...it seems pinkish to me so I added it to the comparisons.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> comparison of
> *Almond Green (2007)* with tan lining
> *Khaki (2012)* with white lining




I like both of these. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Iridescent

thedseer said:


> +1



+2..

I need Graphite in my life ... sigh. Already have Navy and Bilberry. I wonder if it would be wise to get Graphite and if it is similar to the colors I already have .... hmmmm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've added more pinks to my collection.]



Love this pic! I especially like the comparison between bubble and pink candy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
Cherry Red (bottom) S/S 2015




The larger sized pouch came with a dustbag; the smaller sized pouch came in a hard box.


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
> Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
> Cherry Red (bottom) S/S 2015
> 
> View attachment 2975186
> 
> 
> The larger sized pouch came with a dustbag; the smaller sized pouch came in a hard box.



Wow, they look so similar.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've added more pinks to my collection. Although Coral is an Orange family...it seems pinkish to me so I added it to the comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 2974650




woo! your pink collex is amazin! 





mermaid.braid said:


> Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
> Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
> Cherry Red (bottom) S/S 2015
> 
> View attachment 2975186
> 
> 
> The larger sized pouch came with a dustbag; the smaller sized pouch came in a hard box.




great pic! thx for sharing!


----------



## teamsalinas

oooh everyone has such beautiful colors! i have a plain ole black one, and i think i should have gotten a colored one


----------



## teamsalinas

i think i need an indigo one


----------



## mermaid.braid

EGBDF said:


> Wow, they look so similar.


In comparison to each other, Vermillion is brighter and more orange-based, while Cherry is deeper and more blue-based. I really liked the look of Cherry Red and I wanted a bag in that color, but I already had a small Vermillion Cuir.  I didn't want to have two similarly-colored bags in the exact same style, so I got a mini crossbody instead.
*I don't own any pieces in Rouge (most recently in F/W 2014) but I've seen it in person and it's a deeper and more muted red than Cherry.



seton said:


> great pic! thx for sharing!


Thank you!  Happy to share


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
> Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
> Cherry Red (bottom) S/S



Thanks for sharing this comparison. I have vermillion in the form of a mini Cuir crossbody and have always wondered about Cherry Red. I like that Cherry Red is darker.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> *I don't own any pieces in Rouge (most recently in F/W 2014) but I've seen it in person and it's a deeper and more muted red than Cherry.



I must have missed out on Rouge. I prefer dark reds. Very keen to find and take a look of it now.


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've added more pinks to my collection. Although Coral is an Orange family...it seems pinkish to me so I added it to the comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 2974650




Love pink! Which is your fave? Did you plan on getting cyclamen?


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
> Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
> Cherry Red (bottom) S/S 2015
> 
> View attachment 2975186
> 
> 
> The larger sized pouch came with a dustbag; the smaller sized pouch came in a hard box.


Both are very pretty!  Love the cherry red, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hjbs

Really helpful post, thank you x


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Iridescent said:


> +2..
> 
> I need Graphite in my life ... sigh. Already have Navy and Bilberry. I wonder if it would be wise to get Graphite and if it is similar to the colors I already have .... hmmmm




As you can see by all the pinks I have in my collection, I'm not wise, lol!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this pic! I especially like the comparison between bubble and pink candy. Thanks for sharing!





seton said:


> woo! your pink collex is amazin!





goldfish19 said:


> Love pink! Which is your fave? Did you plan on getting cyclamen?



Thankz a bunch! 

*@ goldfish*: I really like the Rose Pink and Candy Pink but my favorite pink so far is the Candy Pink. It's so warm. Not so sure about Cyclamen. It's real pretty but I want to add some greens and more blues to my collection.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
> Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
> Cherry Red (bottom) S/S 2015
> 
> View attachment 2975186
> 
> 
> The larger sized pouch came with a dustbag; the smaller sized pouch came in a hard box.



Thanks for the comparison. I like the Vermillion just a tad more and like its larger size, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> *@ goldfish*: I really like the Rose Pink and Candy Pink but my favorite pink so far is the Candy Pink. It's so warm.



I'm feeling the vibe about Candy Pink too. Was drawn to it when it first launched. It is a warm pink? I loved how vibrant it looked in your pictures.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm feeling the vibe about Candy Pink too. Was drawn to it when it first launched. It is a warm pink? I loved how vibrant it looked in your pictures.



Yes, it's a warm pink, unlike Bubble, which is pretty but feels a little cooler to me.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thanks for sharing this comparison. I have vermillion in the form of a mini Cuir crossbody and have always wondered about Cherry Red. I like that Cherry Red is darker.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I must have missed out on Rouge. I prefer dark reds. Very keen to find and take a look of it now.



You're welcome.  I remember seeing a Rouge cuir recently on the forum; here's the link to the post: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28433805&postcount=3457
Rouge has been repeated several times, in F/W 2014 & 2013, and also in 2012 when the Cuir line was first introduced.  Maybe LC will do it again


----------



## mermaid.braid

cheidel said:


> Both are very pretty!  Love the cherry red, thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  I love the Cherry red too; the pouch is too big to use inside my matching mini crossbody cuir, but I had to have another piece in that color 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I like the Vermillion just a tad more and like its larger size, too.



You're welcome. I wish Longchamp hadn't discontinued the size!  I usually just use it as a pouch in my small Vermillion cuir, but I could definitely use it as a clutch as well.


----------



## goldfish19

mermaid.braid said:


> Thank you!  I love the Cherry red too; the pouch is too big to use inside my matching mini crossbody cuir, but I had to have another piece in that color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. I wish Longchamp hadn't discontinued the size!  I usually just use it as a pouch in my small Vermillion cuir, but I could definitely use it as a clutch as well.




Which size was discontinued?


----------



## mermaid.braid

goldfish19 said:


> Which size was discontinued?



The larger size.  S/S 2014 was the last to carry it before LC switched to the smaller size.


----------



## Naminami

mermaid.braid said:


> Comparison of LPC reds/pouch sizes
> Vermillion (top) S/S 2014
> Cherry Red (bottom) S/S 2015
> 
> View attachment 2975186
> 
> 
> The larger sized pouch came with a dustbag; the smaller sized pouch came in a hard box.


Look similar. But vermillion more orange on your picture.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Maybe LC will do it again



Thanl you for sharing the link and I noticed I did ask myself which red that was. Red is a mysterious color that I can't seem to differentiate too well from pictures. Unless they have that distinguishable orange tone, otherwise I really can't tell them apart.


----------



## goldfish19

Naminami said:


> Look similar. But vermillion more orange on your picture.




I've seen vermilion and it is definitely not orangey. I would say it is a few shades lighter than cherry but not orange like paprika or poppy.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Naminami said:


> Look similar. But vermillion more orange on your picture.





goldfish19 said:


> I've seen vermilion and it is definitely not orangey. I would say it is a few shades lighter than cherry but not orange like paprika or poppy.



I agree. While Vermillion can look more orangey when compared to a cooler/blue-based red, there's no mistaking it for orange or even red-orange.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thanl you for sharing the link and I noticed I did ask myself which red that was. Red is a mysterious color that I can't seem to differentiate too well from pictures. Unless they have that distinguishable orange tone, otherwise I really can't tell them apart.



You're welcome  I've had a lot of "practice" I'm telling reds apart; when I used to collect nail polish, I'd buy a lot of red cremes (it's my favorite type of color and finish) with the excuse that each new one was different enough from the last.  But when I showed them to friends they'd say "why do you have so many of the same one?"   It is more difficult to spot subtle color differences from photos alone, though.


----------



## EmoFaith

just wondering, what is the size of longchamp long handle medium size le pliage bag?


http://sg.longchamp.com/pliage/nylon

SG website is only having small and large size..

Medium only for short handle? so weird


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> You're welcome  I've had a lot of "practice" I'm telling reds apart; when I used to collect nail polish, I'd buy a lot of red cremes (it's my favorite type of color and finish) with the excuse that each new one was different enough from the last.  But when I showed them to friends they'd say "why do you have so many of the same one?"   It is more difficult to spot subtle color differences from photos alone, though.



I agree about red polish, they all look the same to me but they aren't. I just couldn't tell them apart from pics, only on the nail. High five nail polish fiend! I collect nail polish too.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree about red polish, they all look the same to me but they aren't. I just couldn't tell them apart from pics, only on the nail. High five nail polish fiend! I collect nail polish too.



I moved overseas and I couldn't take my whole collection with me; I had +1000 bottles  I gave a lot of them away and the rest live at a family member's house.
Collecting LCs has replaced collecting NPs for me


----------



## Iridescent

Glitter_pixie said:


> As you can see by all the pinks I have in my collection, I'm not wise, lol!



Haha ... thank you for enabling me . My next Longchamp will definitely be Graphite. Love the pinks in your collection.  Candy pink is my fav so far. For anyone looking for that color on sale Bagshop has it for $129.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Iridescent said:


> Haha ... thank you for enabling me . My next Longchamp will definitely be Graphite. Love the pinks in your collection.  Candy pink is my fav so far. For anyone looking for that color on sale Bagshop has it for $129.




Happy to enable! Lol.


----------



## teamsalinas

I NEED hydrangea or indigo in my life ASAP! 
I'm so sick of the black hole (black LC drives me nuts! LoL i loose everything In there)


----------



## thedseer

teamsalinas said:


> I NEED hydrangea or indigo in my life ASAP!
> I'm so sick of the black hole (black LC drives me nuts! LoL i loose everything In there)



Bagshop.com still has some hydrangeas. I ordered one yesterday-this thread convinced me to get it. Indigo is next on my list.


----------



## pbnjam

teamsalinas said:


> I NEED hydrangea or indigo in my life ASAP!
> I'm so sick of the black hole (black LC drives me nuts! LoL i loose everything In there)



My days of black hole are over now that I have a purse organizer!


----------



## teamsalinas

You know, u couldn't deal with an organizer in my LC  
I like the slouchy look


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> My days of black hole are over now that I have a purse organizer!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Bagshop.com still has some hydrangeas. I ordered one yesterday-this thread convinced me to get it. Indigo is next on my list.




Congrats on your hydrangea, I just got my Graphite last week!  Hydrangea is next on my list.  Happy to snag a discontinued color.


----------



## goldfish19

Here are comparison shots of Vermillion Red 2014, Paprika 2013, Poppy 2014

Observation: 

Vermillion is definitely red, just looks orangey beside the red-orange shades

Poppy is slightly darker (maybe just a shade darker) than Paprika. Both are red-orange. So hard to tell when they are not together, and also on photos. You can only see the difference when they are side by side, in person or when photographed with flash.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mint? can someone define that one for me... see when i think mint i think a light green but it doesn't look that way when i google it nor the photo of the one i just bought... so perhaps i am just thinking the wrong shade?

Green is perhaps the lighter shade? either way both great colors just a wee bit confused lol enlighten me oh wise ones...


----------



## EGBDF

Some more red/pink LP cuirs
red 545
vermillion 608
pink candy 837


----------



## EGBDF

Some blue LP cuirs
blue 127
indigo 406
marine (?) 006


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Here are comparison shots of Vermillion Red 2014, Paprika 2013, Poppy 2014
> 
> Observation:
> 
> Vermillion is definitely red, just looks orangey beside the red-orange shades
> 
> Poppy is slightly darker (maybe just a shade darker) than Paprika. Both are red-orange. So hard to tell when they are not together, and also on photos. You can only see the difference when they are side by side, in person or when photographed with flash.



these are great, thx!



HesitantShopper said:


> Mint? can someone define that one for me... see when i think mint i think a light green but it doesn't look that way when i google it nor the photo of the one i just bought... so perhaps i am just thinking the wrong shade?
> 
> Green is perhaps the lighter shade? either way both great colors just a wee bit confused lol enlighten me oh wise ones...



Mint is a dark teal



EGBDF said:


> Some blue LP cuirs
> blue 127
> indigo 406
> marine (?) 006



Oh, I didnt know 406 was Indigo too. I thought 506 was Indigo?


----------



## seton

old pic by *balletrusse*
2009 colors


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> these are great, thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didnt know 406 was Indigo too. I thought 506 was Indigo?



Yes, I think it's from spring 2014 but the years are blending together for meI specifically remember deliberating so long over buying it because I wanted something more navy, and the color name indigo made me worried that it might have a touch of purple


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Mint is a dark teal



Thank you! That makes it very clear now. They honestly name their colors a bit oddly at times.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> these are great, thx!
> 
> 
> 
> Mint is a dark teal
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didnt know 406 was Indigo too. I thought 506 was Indigo?




556 navy, 006 marine, 406 indigo, 127 blue


----------



## goldfish19

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you! That makes it very clear now. They honestly name their colors a bit oddly at times.




Couldn't agree more. Like the ones deciding on the names are colorblind. Lol


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> 556 navy, 006 marine, 406 indigo, 127 blue



and this season's indigo for the le pliage is 683


----------



## goldfish19

The colors I mentioned are just for the Le pliage cuirs. Sorry I didn't clarify.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Here.





EGBDF said:


> Some more red/



Awesome comparison shots! Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> red 545



is red 545 the same as Dark Red? Will you happen to know whether Dark Red is darker than Cherry Red? I know Cherry Red is a blue-based red. I'm slightly confused between these two reds. Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> is red 545 the same as Dark Red? Will you happen to know whether Dark Red is darker than Cherry Red? I know Cherry Red is a blue-based red. I'm slightly confused between these two reds. Thank you in advance for sharing.




545 is rouge red for the cuir and I would consider it dark red. Cherry is brighter, closer to vermillion (but cherry is more blue).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> 545 is rouge red for the cuir and I would consider it dark red. Cherry is brighter, closer to vermillion (but cherry is more blue).



Thank you! That is a great help!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Like the ones deciding on the names are colorblind. Lol



+1


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Like the ones deciding on the names are colorblind. Lol





EGBDF said:


> Some blue LP cuirs
> blue 127
> indigo 406
> marine (?) 006



Thanks for these! I really like the marine.

Wondering, has there ever been a dark green LPC? I still have so much to learn.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for these! I really like the marine.
> 
> Wondering, has there ever been a dark green LPC? I still have so much to learn.



LPC in fir


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for these! I really like the marine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering, has there ever been a dark green LPC? I still have so much to learn.




There was a dark green called fir. 



Longchamp needs to release a new batch of dark colors for the LPC like dark  green and wine.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Okay. Here's another comparison of pinks, with Hortensia/Fuchsia thrown in. The Malahbar Pink is at the top left corner.


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Okay. Here's another comparison of pinks, with Hortensia/Fuchsia thrown in. The Malahbar Pink is at the top left corner.
> 
> View attachment 2994428




Thank you for this! Malabar seems closer to rose than it is to candy. 

On the other hand, it's very different with LPC. I remember seeing LPCuir in both rose and candy and they are very similar (rose being 2-3 shades lighter but same shade--- pink that has coral/warm undertones)


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Okay. Here's another comparison of pinks, with Hortensia/Fuchsia thrown in. The Malahbar Pink is at the top left corner.
> 
> View attachment 2994428




And yeah... What a beautiful pink family! How any LCs do you own (wink)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> There was a dark green called fir.
> 
> 
> Longchamp needs to release a new batch of dark colors for the LPC like dark  green and wine.




Oh now that is gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for this! Malabar seems closer to rose than it is to candy.
> 
> On the other hand, it's very different with LPC. I remember seeing LPCuir in both rose and candy and they are very similar (rose being 2-3 shades lighter but same shade--- pink that has coral/warm undertones)





I thought the same that Malahbar is closer in tone to the Rose Pink; however, the rose pink is warmer and coral-like.


----------



## goldfish19

Le pliage cuir candy vs rose


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> And yeah... What a beautiful pink family! How any LCs do you own (wink)



Now I own 7. See the post of my collection here. The Pebble isn't in the photo since I just got it:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28498665&postcount=3543


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Now I own 7. See the post of my collection here. The Pebble isn't in the photo since I just got it:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28498665&postcount=3543




That's EXCLUDING the nylons and limited editions. Very impressive!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> That's EXCLUDING the nylons and limited editions. Very impressive!!!




Oh I read that wrong! I thought you were just asking about LPC!

(I don't think I'm ready to confess how many I own.)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Okay. Here's another comparison of pinks, with Hortensia/Fuchsia thrown in. The Malahbar Pink is at the top left corner.
> 
> View attachment 2994428





Let me try another pic here:


----------



## EGBDF

glitter_pixie said:


> oh i read that wrong! I thought you were just asking about lpc!
> 
> (i don't think i'm ready to confess how many i own.)


----------



## EGBDF

Glitterpixie, here is fir w/some brown LP cuirs
fir
taupe
camel
cumin


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Okay. Here's another comparison of pinks, with Hortensia/Fuchsia thrown in. The Malahbar Pink is at the top left corner.
> 
> View attachment 2994428



wow, malabar looks so much more hot pink in pix. wonder if the miaou malabar will be the same shade . . . .



EGBDF said:


> Glitterpixie, here is fir w/some brown LP cuirs
> fir
> taupe
> camel
> cumin



is this ur collex? amazin'


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> wow, malabar looks so much more hot pink in pix. wonder if the miaou malabar will be the same shade . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> is this ur collex? amazin'



yesI  LPC


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldfish19 said:


> Le pliage cuir candy vs rose




Gah! Love both of these!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Glitterpixie, here is fir w/some brown LP cuirs
> 
> fir
> 
> taupe
> 
> camel
> 
> cumin




Gorgeous! Love these darker LPCs.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> wow, malabar looks so much more hot pink in pix. wonder if the miaou malabar will be the same shade . . . .




It does look hotter but it's not that hot. Gonna try to take some photos of her outdoors tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Glitterpixie, here is fir w/some brown LP cuirs
> fir
> taupe
> camel
> cumin



Holy smokes! that fir is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Longchamp needs to release a new batch of dark colors for the LPC like dark  green and wine.



absolutely agree!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Okay. Here's another comparison of pinks



ooohhh, lovely pink family! thanks for this, helps a ton!


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Holy smokes! that fir is gorgeous!



It really islike the green equivalent of bilberry


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Glitterpixie, here is fir w/some brown LP cuirs



&#128151; the Fir. Now that I have seem the taupe, Mocha seems to be darker than it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Let me try another pic here:



Hmmm, not that Malabar Pink and Pink Candy is together, Malabar looks quite close to Pink Candy. I missed out on Pink Candy, might get Malabar instead. &#128151; a bright pink!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hesitantshopper said:


> holy smokes! That fir is gorgeous!



+1!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

One more pink comparison outdoors. I feel that I have captured the Malabar this time.


----------



## EGBDF

Malabar is so pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

And comparison of Red Garance.


----------



## seton

Thank you, GP! 
Youre a star!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> And comparison of Red Garance.
> 
> View attachment 2995847



Thank you! Loving the new colors so far...uh oh!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> And comparison of Red Garance.
> 
> View attachment 2995847




Love these sunny pics! They r gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> One more pink comparison outdoors. I feel that I have captured the Malabar this time.
> 
> View attachment 2995752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995753
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995754



oh that Malabar color is fantastic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I feel that I have captured the Malabar



Oooh! &#128525; Love Malabar! I missed out on Pink Candy, will go for Malabar this time. Thank you GP for the comparisons! It helps a lot!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> And comparison of Red Garance.
> 
> View attachment 2995847




Love Red Garance! That's my kind of red!


----------



## sleepykris

Glitter_pixie said:


> And comparison of Red Garance.
> 
> View attachment 2995847



My husband just bought me a new red longchamp.  I'm not even sure what color it is, but the sales lady told him it's the new red.  It must be red garance?  It's pretty but I'm thinking of returning.  I have just been using my bilberry everyday and am so lazy to change purses these days.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oooh! &#128525; Love Malabar! I missed out on Pink Candy, will go for Malabar this time. Thank you GP for the comparisons! It helps a lot!




You're welcome! It was driving me crazy... couldn't capture the color indoors and wanted to make sure I got it right for anyone that wouldn't be able to see it IRL.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> wow, malabar looks so much more hot pink in pix. wonder if the miaou malabar will be the same shade . . . .



I gotta see me the Miaou! Hoping to slip away to LC this weekend and peek at their catalog.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It was driving me crazy... couldn't capture the color indoors and wanted to make sure I got it right for anyone that wouldn't be able to see it IRL.



I can imagine! My phone camera always makes purple look blue and it drives me nuts. Your efforts paid off and I am sure most of us have malarbar pink on our want-list.


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> You're welcome! It was driving me crazy... couldn't capture the color indoors and wanted to make sure I got it right for anyone that wouldn't be able to see it IRL.




It's hard to capture the real colors of the bright ones. For some reason they reflect light so much they usually look brighter than they are (had this problem with the Reds, oranges and pinks). Some even look neon. 

I am looking forward to malabhar pink but I wish it had bluer undertones. Hoping I can finally order a custom LPC this year. It's so hard to pick!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Thank you, GP!
> Youre a star!



:blossom:


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> It's hard to capture the real colors of the bright ones. For some reason they reflect light so much they usually look brighter than they are (had this problem with the Reds, oranges and pinks). Some even look neon.
> 
> I am looking forward to malabhar pink but I wish it had bluer undertones. Hoping I can finally order a custom LPC this year. It's so hard to pick!


I hope to order a custom LP this year also, and I agree it is hard to pick the colors.


----------



## seton

comparison of Fig to other purples 
taken outside, cloudy day. 
no flash.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> comparison of Fig to other purples
> taken outside, cloudy day.
> no flash.


Thanks Seton, love the fig!!!  Was parma the same as praline?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Thanks Seton, love the fig!!!  Was parma the same as praline?




No.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> comparison of Fig to other purples
> taken outside, cloudy day.
> no flash.




Love these shades of purple! Ahh too pretty for words. Thx for pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> comparison of Fig to other purples
> taken outside, cloudy day.
> no flash.



Love purples and FIG looks like a dusty plum in some way. Thank you for the comparison shots!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> comparison of Fig to other purples
> taken outside, cloudy day.
> no flash.



Thanks for the comparisons. I need me MO Purple!


----------



## LVLovey

I love the pink candy! I cannot find them in stores now. Can we request for a specific color at LC stores?


----------



## seton

LVLovey said:


> I love the pink candy! I cannot find them in stores now. Can we request for a specific color at LC stores?




u can request all u want but LC doesnt carry previous season pliages in the store.


----------



## yell0wduckie

Hello.

I was wondering if any one knows if in France there are only 2 sizes for the le pliage? I only see small and large. What happened to medium?


----------



## IFH

2 new Neo colors for Fall/Winter 2015...


----------



## seton

IFH said:


> 2 new Neo colors for Fall/Winter 2015...



what a great pic! Coquelicot is french for Poppy. Poppy Neo is not new and is being phased out. Opera Neo is new.


----------



## IFH

seton said:


> what a great pic! Coquelicot is french for Poppy. Poppy Neo is not new and is being phased out. Opera Neo is new.



Oh...so, Coquelicot is exactly the same shade as Poppy?  Thank you for clarification &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

LVLovey said:


> I love the pink candy! I cannot find them in stores now. Can we request for a specific color at LC stores?


Bagshop has the LLH LP in Pink Candy, Bubble Pink and Rose Pink for $123!


----------



## moose81

cheidel said:


> Bagshop has the LLH LP in Pink Candy, Bubble Pink and Rose Pink for $123!



I wasn't the one who asked previously, but I was bummed about missing out on Candy too.  Saw this post and grabbed one in the medium size.  Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

moose81 said:


> I wasn't the one who asked previously, but I was bummed about missing out on Candy too.  Saw this post and grabbed one in the medium size.  Thanks so much!


You're very welcome!


----------



## seton

LPC
malabar/malabar to bonbon/candy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LPC
> malabar/malabar to bonbon/candy



That LPC looks so cool with the Pebble flap! Love it! I am bad with colors. I really can't tell which is which if you had not indicated otherwise.


----------



## SonDan

goldfish19 said:


> And yeah... What a beautiful pink family! How any LCs do you own (wink)



I have seen photos of Fig online. Is this in the pink or brown family please? It  has been hard to tell from the pics I have seen, but it appears to be a nice neutral color that I might like for year round.

Does anyone here have any experience with Fig in person please?


----------



## SonDan

SonDan said:


> I have seen photos of both Fig and Praline online. Are they in the pink or brown family please? It  has been hard to tell from the pics I have seen, but both appear to be  neutral colors that I might like for year round.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience or comparison pics with Fig and/or Praline?



Updated my original post. Couldn'find an edit button in Tapatalk.Thanks for reading.


----------



## seton

SonDan said:


> Updated my original post. Couldn'find an edit button in Tapatalk.Thanks for reading.




Praline and Fig are NOT comparable.

Praline is a taupe. Has a pinkish tinge under certain light. It is LIGHTER than Slate/Taupe.

Fig is a brownish purple.


----------



## SonDan

seton said:


> Praline and Fig are NOT comparable.
> 
> Praline is a taupe. Has a pinkish tinge under certain light. It is LIGHTER than Slate/Taupe.
> 
> Fig is a brownish purple.


Thank you so much for the clarification.
Sounds like Praline is the neutral of the two and Fig is in the pink family.Yes?


----------



## pbnjam

Comparison of Poppy with Arizona:


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Comparison of Poppy with Arizona:
> 
> View attachment 3097211
> 
> View attachment 3097212




Ooooo, so pretty. Might be too close to get both tho.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Ooooo, so pretty. Might be too close to get both tho.


 
Yup very close. I'm happy with mine. Poppy has more pop and summery feel. Arizona is more fall like.


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> Yup very close. I'm happy with mine. Poppy has more pop and summery feel. Arizona is more fall like.




Do you own a poppy?

I posted a comparison between paprika poppy and vermillion. I bet paprika is closer to Arizona. 

Malabar seems to be a muted shade of candy or rose.


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> Do you own a poppy?
> 
> I posted a comparison between paprika poppy and vermillion. I bet paprika is closer to Arizona.
> 
> Malabar seems to be a muted shade of candy or rose.




yes the poppy one is mine. I wasn't sure if a picture with flash is helpful or not. So I'll add it anyway.


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> yes the poppy one is mine. I wasn't sure if a picture with flash is helpful or not. So I'll add it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3097988




It is! Poppy is definitely brighter. 

I wonder why longchamp keeps on making the same shade every year. I hope they will  be more adventurous with color choices the following years. Can't wait for spring summer 2016! Need a light blue le pliage cuir or an emerald jewel tone one.


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> It is! Poppy is definitely brighter.
> 
> I wonder why longchamp keeps on making the same shade every year. I hope they will  be more adventurous with color choices the following years. Can't wait for spring summer 2016! Need a light blue le pliage cuir or an emerald jewel tone one.



I would want an emerald or cedar green LPC. That would be so pretty!


----------



## goldfish19

LPC in reds


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> LPC in reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247959




Oh I love the Rouge?  Is this available now???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> LPC in reds



I have Cherry Red and Vermillion but oh that Rouge is so so so so lovely!


----------



## goldfish19

Rouge was the earliest red. 2012-2013.


----------



## goldfish19

LPC size comparison
Small, medium, large, travel


----------



## Mhards

goldfish19 said:


> LPC size comparison
> Small, medium, large, travel
> 
> View attachment 3248861



I really love this in blue medium..and am saving for it..


----------



## SonDan

Glitter_pixie said:


> And comparison of Red Garance.
> 
> View attachment 2995847


Can anyone add Opera to this comparisons of red please?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sort of OT, but I recently ordered the medium LP long handled tote and being a newbie to LC I was surprised at how small the bag is.   I called to request a return label and explained to the customer service lady (at Sandspoint) that the bag is too small.   She asked me if I had unfolded it.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Sort of OT, but I recently ordered the medium LP long handled tote and being a newbie to LC I was surprised at how small the bag is.   I called to request a return label and explained to the customer service lady (at Sandspoint) that the bag is too small.   She asked me if I had unfolded it.



That is too funny!


----------



## MMaiko

MiaBorsa said:


> Sort of OT, but I recently ordered the medium LP long handled tote and being a newbie to LC I was surprised at how small the bag is.   I called to request a return label and explained to the customer service lady (at Sandspoint) that the bag is too small.   She asked me if I had unfolded it.



Oh goodness!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> Sort of OT, but I recently ordered the medium LP long handled tote and being a newbie to LC I was surprised at how small the bag is.   I called to request a return label and explained to the customer service lady (at Sandspoint) that the bag is too small.   She asked me if I had unfolded it.



The CS lady is very sharp! Haha!

Anyway, I think we all go through that moment when we don't yet understand that LPs can be folded and what we see as small bags simply doesn't exist!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Sort of OT, but I recently ordered the medium LP long handled tote and being a newbie to LC I was surprised at how small the bag is.   I called to request a return label and explained to the customer service lady (at Sandspoint) that the bag is too small.   She asked me if I had unfolded it.



Oh gosh, that is so cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> That is too funny!





MMaiko said:


> Oh goodness!





SmokieDragon said:


> The CS lady is very sharp! Haha!
> 
> Anyway, I think we all go through that moment when we don't yet understand that LPs can be folded and what we see as small bags simply doesn't exist!





HesitantShopper said:


> Oh gosh, that is so cute!



   Of course I had unfolded it; I had to do some "purse posing."      But I suppose there are some people who would need the explanation!!  LOL


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sort of OT, but I recently ordered the medium LP long handled tote and being a newbie to LC I was surprised at how small the bag is.   I called to request a return label and explained to the customer service lady (at Sandspoint) that the bag is too small.   She asked me if I had unfolded it.


I like the size of the LLH LP, and I only have 2 MSH in gunmetal and bilberry.  But the LLH LP work great for me.  Btw, how does she think you know the bag is too small for you if you had not unfolded it?  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> I like the size of the LLH LP, and I only have 2 MSH in gunmetal and bilberry.  But the LLH LP work great for me.  Btw, how does she think you know the bag is too small for you if you had not unfolded it?  LOL



I guess some people might actually believe that the folded up bag is the size, haha.  O_o  

I agree that the large LH LP is the size I like best for a tote.


----------



## Hoya94

Are there any size comparison for the neo?  Thanks!


----------



## amethyst25

I thought this website was really helpful for color comparisons (though it's not updated with some of the newer colors): http://larucheco.com/how-to-check-longchamp-serial-number-and-the-size-of-your-longchamp-totes/


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess some people might actually believe that the folded up bag is the size, haha.  O_o
> 
> I agree that the large LH LP is the size I like best for a tote.


Btw, my Cuir will be delivered tomorrow!!!    Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

:bump:


----------



## SonDan

Cosmopolitan said:


> :bump:


Thanks for the bump. I was looking for this thread yesterday to no avail.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> LPC size comparison
> Small, medium, large, travel



I need to thank you for this comparison shot. I have the small LPC and contemplating a medium. With this helpful pic that you shared, I am convinced the medium will be very useful. [emoji1]


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> I need to thank you for this comparison shot. I have the small LPC and contemplating a medium. With this helpful pic that you shared, I am convinced the medium will be very useful. [emoji1]




The large would be the least useful to me. It's to big for everyday use but too small for an overnight bag. It may be a good size for the gym (but I don't work out and I'd rather use a nylon bag for such) or maybe for someone who brings so many things for work? 

The medium is very useful. I use my small and medium all the time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> The large would be the least useful to me. It's to big for everyday use but too small for an overnight bag. It may be a good size for the gym (but I don't work out and I'd rather use a nylon bag for such) or maybe for someone who brings so many things for work?
> 
> The medium is very useful. I use my small and medium all the time.




I reckon the large is too big for me too. I probably will only use it as a travel bag but I will prefer to use an LP for travelling.


----------



## amethyst25

Anyone have a comparison of 2016 Cyclamen and 2016 Pink to previous years shades of pink/magenta?


----------



## seton

amethyst25 said:


> Anyone have a comparison of 2016 Cyclamen and 2016 Pink to previous years shades of pink/magenta?




Courtesy of  *Ann Margaret*, comparison of Pink to Bubble.

I compared 2016 Cyclamen to previous Cyclamen and it is pretty much the same. I did a comparison of Cyclamen earlier in this thread to other fuchsias. Do a search.


----------



## amethyst25

seton said:


> Courtesy of  *Ann Margaret*, comparison of Pink to Bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> I compared 2016 Cyclamen to previous Cyclamen and it is pretty much the same. I did a comparison of Cyclamen earlier in this thread to other fuchsias. Do a search.




Thank you!


----------



## jules 8

Can anyone compare the current color red garance and the red 545  either with pictures or verbally?  Thanks in advance


----------



## amethyst25

Is there a difference between Red and Deep Red? Also Navy and New Navy?


----------



## seton

jules 8 said:


> Can anyone compare the current color red garance and the red 545  either with pictures or verbally?  Thanks in advance



garance is a pink red.
545 is a muted chinese red. there are pix early in this thread.




amethyst25 said:


> Is there a difference between Red and Deep Red? Also Navy and New Navy?



1. no
2. yes, but they are both navy color. not worth mnetioning the difference.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

I added candy to the comparison of bubble, rose pink and cyclamens (ssh is the old cyclamen and the backpack is the new cyclamen). Candy is my favorite pink from all


----------



## Ann_Margaret

When i bought the new cyclamen I found it to be slightly brighter and lighter than the old, but now that i am doing this comparison, they seem the same :weird: it might be the lighting, i don't know


----------



## seton

Ann_Margaret said:


> I added candy to the comparison of bubble, rose pink and cyclamens (ssh is the old cyclamen and the backpack is the new cyclamen). Candy is my favorite pink from all



Candy is my favorite pink too.  If I didnt have the pink Miaou, I would get it in a heartbeat.





Ann_Margaret said:


> When i bought the new cyclamen I found it to be slightly brighter and lighter than the old, but now that i am doing this comparison, they seem the same :weird: it might be the lighting, i don't know



That's what I found. One angle, the 2016 looked lighter. Another angle, it looked darker. For all intents and purpose, they are pretty much the same.

I'll try to consolidate all the pink comparisons on this page. Will edit later.


























Done!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Thanks seton for your work doing this update! i would really buy candy too in the msh, i am dying for Longchamp to bring this colour again  I would like a msh in pink and i am waiting for the perfect one  Yes...the cyclamens are the same i give up, let's move on.


----------



## seton

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thanks seton for your work doing this update! i would really buy candy too in the msh, i am dying for Longchamp to bring this colour again  I would like a msh in pink and i am waiting for the perfect one  Yes...the cyclamens are the same i give up, let's move on.




Haha! My Miaou is MSH and I think it's my favorite LP. 

Green comparisons next , , , ,


----------



## seton

Been meaning to post this. 
Comparison
Loden, Khaki, Taupe, Cedar. Sunlight outdoors.

Also, old pic of Almond Green (2007) to my Khaki (2012). Indoor rainy day, both 2605s.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Wow, you always have so much different and discontinued colours...
Can i add to this green party? (Sorry, i don't know how to identify the colours in the picture) 
Clockwise: khaki neo, cedar, anise (more a yellow than a green), green (sp2015), taupe.


----------



## seton

Ann_Margaret said:


> Wow, you always have so much different and discontinued colours...
> Can i add to this green party? (Sorry, i don't know how to identify the colours in the picture)
> Clockwise: khaki neo, cedar, anise (more a yellow than a green), green (sp2015), taupe.




Thx for your contribution. Your collex is fab!


I hope to do a light green and an updated pink comparison later in the week,


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> Thx for your contribution. Your collex is fab!
> 
> 
> I hope to do a light green and an updated pink comparison later in the week,



Thanks seton, that's kind! I really love the le pliage line


----------



## jules 8

seton said:


> garance is a pink red.
> 545 is a muted chinese red. there are pix early in
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Been meaning to post this.
> Comparison
> Loden, Khaki, Taupe, Cedar. Sunlight outdoors.
> 
> Also, old pic of Almond Green (2007) to my Khaki (2012). Indoor rainy day, both 2605s.





Ann_Margaret said:


> Wow, you always have so much different and discontinued colours...
> Can i add to this green party? (Sorry, i don't know how to identify the colours in the picture)
> Clockwise: khaki neo, cedar, anise (more a yellow than a green), green (sp2015), taupe.



Loving all these greens, my favorite color! Thank you both for posting. This thread is such a great resource. 

I used to own Loden but purged it when I got rid of most of my LLH several years ago. This pic is giving me a tinge of regret. 

I know from personal experience that the Khaki Neo is so hard to photograph. It's so much prettier IRL.


----------



## goldfish19

Great comparison photos, ladies! Thank you! I am pink person so I'm inclined to get another nylon in pink. Maybe the travel size one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thank you ladies for the pink and green eye candy. I love pink but somehow can't wear them as bags. Sticking to SLGs instead. Green is my fav. That Khaki LP (2012) looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Cosmopolitan said:


> Loving all these greens, my favorite color! Thank you both for posting. This thread is such a great resource.
> 
> I used to own Loden but purged it when I got rid of most of my LLH several years ago. This pic is giving me a tinge of regret.
> 
> I know from personal experience that the Khaki Neo is so hard to photograph. It's so much prettier IRL.



You're welcome, yes the khaki neo looks so much prettier irl!




goldfish19 said:


> Great comparison photos, ladies! Thank you! I am pink person so I'm inclined to get another nylon in pink. Maybe the travel size one.



If you love pink you should!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies for the pink and green eye candy. I love pink but somehow can't wear them as bags. Sticking to SLGs instead. Green is my fav. That Khaki LP (2012) looks gorgeous!



Happy to contribute to the forum  The khaki nylon does look pretty. I love greens too


----------



## mrfcupcake

I'm liking the 2016 Khaki, does anyone have Fusil? It's hard to tell what colour it is from the photo on Selfridges. Green or Grey? I'm longing for a green bag for autumn.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mrfcupcake said:


> I'm liking the 2016 Khaki, does anyone have Fusil? It's hard to tell what colour it is from the photo on Selfridges. Green or Grey? I'm longing for a green bag for autumn.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3358513



Fusil is the French word for gun. It's another name for the dark gray LC color called gunmetal. There are pics of gunmetal nylon Pliage bags on the first page in this thread and elsewhere in the subforum if you do a search.


----------



## LVlover13

mrfcupcake said:


> I'm liking the 2016 Khaki, does anyone have Fusil? It's hard to tell what colour it is from the photo on Selfridges. Green or Grey? I'm longing for a green bag for autumn.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3358513






	

		
			
		

		
	
Here you go! I just happen to have both colors grey and green


----------



## LVlover13

Ann_Margaret said:


> I added candy to the comparison of bubble, rose pink and cyclamens (ssh is the old cyclamen and the backpack is the new cyclamen). Candy is my favorite pink from all




Love all the pink you have! Could you be able to post a picture of the cyclamen backpack when it's all open up? I'm thinking of getting a backpack in pink and want to see the most true color of cyclamen before making the purchase.TIA!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LVlover13 said:


> Love all the pink you have! Could you be able to post a picture of the cyclamen backpack when it's all open up? I'm thinking of getting a backpack in pink and want to see the most true color of cyclamen before making the purchase.TIA!



Thank you! I think cyclamen is a great colour for the backpack, I've been wanting a pink backpack for some time too. Shure, i won't be home today but tomorrow I'll post a picture


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LVlover13 said:


> Love all the pink you have! Could you be able to post a picture of the cyclamen backpack when it's all open up? I'm thinking of getting a backpack in pink and want to see the most true color of cyclamen before making the purchase.TIA!



Hey! I just posted the pic in the SYL thread. But the colour in real life is not as bright as in the picture. This is a hard colour to photograph. It is not as bright and it's a little darker. Sorry i couldn't help more


----------



## amethyst25

Would love to see a garnet vs. hydrangea comparison, and slate/taupe vs terra


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know what the difference between the Old Navy and New Navy is? I was planning on getting a large shoulder LP in a navy (preferably old navy as I've seen that in person and it was lovely but I'm curious about New Navy too).

edit: I found both shades on Neiman's website. I'm not sure how true to life these are but thought it was worth sharing. The "old navy" seems to be labelled just navy but the selection says "new navy" on the product page, whereas the New Navy at the bottom is labelled "new navy".

Old Navy - Medium




Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longcha...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159030269&cmCat=product

New Navy - Small




Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longcha...ements%3D&eItemId=prod189660185&cmCat=product


----------



## mattykins

Could someone give a comparison shot of Garnet vs Deep Red vs Garance? Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

Comparison of 
Argile/Clay (2013)
Gris/Gray (2008)
Pearl (2016)
Fusil/Gunmetal

indoor fluorescent lighting


----------



## pixiejenna

For those who have both the medium long handle and the large which size do you prefer? I currently only have large and the expandable large. I don't carry a lot so the large is pretty empty when I use it outside of traveling. I'm thinking of getting my first medium. I do have a small cuir  which is plenty of room for my stuff. I don't know why but I'm afraid that the medium nylon will look too small on me size wise. I know that the small cuir is way smaller than the medium nylon tote. So I don't know why I'm thinking that the medium tote will seem too small. Maybe because I typically wear the small cuir crossbody or by the small handles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

pixiejenna said:


> For those who have both the medium long handle and the large which size do you prefer? I currently only have large and the expandable large. I don't carry a lot so the large is pretty empty when I use it outside of traveling. I'm thinking of getting my first medium. I do have a small cuir  which is plenty of room for my stuff. I don't know why but I'm afraid that the medium nylon will look too small on me size wise. I know that the small cuir is way smaller than the medium nylon tote. So I don't know why I'm thinking that the medium tote will seem too small. Maybe because I typically wear the small cuir crossbody or by the small handles.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I think the small cuir and the small/medium long handle pliage are similar in size. The nylon one is slightly taller but the cuir is slightly wider (if you consider length, width, height)
I wouldn't worry about how it looks...I think we can just get used to a certain size, and then a different size seems weird at first.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pixiejenna said:


> For those who have both the medium long handle and the large which size do you prefer? I currently only have large and the expandable large. I don't carry a lot so the large is pretty empty when I use it outside of traveling. I'm thinking of getting my first medium. I do have a small cuir  which is plenty of room for my stuff. I don't know why but I'm afraid that the medium nylon will look too small on me size wise. I know that the small cuir is way smaller than the medium nylon tote. So I don't know why I'm thinking that the medium tote will seem too small. Maybe because I typically wear the small cuir crossbody or by the small handles.




Fwiw, I don’t think you’re crazy and I feel the same way lol. 

For years I owned the large long handle nylon Pliages. I think that size looks very chic when worn. But, like you, I carry little stuff around, so the bag was always 2/3 empty. The contents get all jumbled around in the bottom and it makes me crazy trying to find things. My stuff fits perfectly in a small/medium long handle nylon Pliage. But they look dinky on my shoulder, not a good look on me. And I’m not tall, only 5’4”.

Instead I prefer the small Neo (which is the same size as the small Cuir). Admittedly the measurements are very close to the small/medium long handle nylon Pliages, but the difference in the proportions just makes it look so much better IMO when carried by hand or with the strap.

The color choices for the nylon Pliages are way better. Recently I was trying on the nylon Pliages in a mirror again to see if I could make them work for me, but it’s a no-go. My advice is to try them at a boutique or department store if possible to see if they work on you.


large long handle nylon Pliage -- 12¼ x 11¾ x 7½
small/medium long handle nylon Pliage -- 9¾ x 9¾ x 5½
small Neo/small Cuir -- 9¾ x 9 x 6¼


----------



## pixiejenna

EGBDF said:


> I think the small cuir and the small/medium long handle pliage are similar in size. The nylon one is slightly taller but the cuir is slightly wider (if you consider length, width, height)
> I wouldn't worry about how it looks...I think we can just get used to a certain size, and then a different size seems weird at first.


Thanks for the size comparison it's really helpful. 


Cosmopolitan said:


> Fwiw, I don’t think you’re crazy and I feel the same way lol.
> 
> For years I owned the large long handle nylon Pliages. I think that size looks very chic when worn. But, like you, I carry little stuff around, so the bag was always 2/3 empty. The contents get all jumbled around in the bottom and it makes me crazy trying to find things. My stuff fits perfectly in a small/medium long handle nylon Pliage. But they look dinky on my shoulder, not a good look on me. And I’m not tall, only 5’4”.
> 
> Instead I prefer the small Neo (which is the same size as the small Cuir). Admittedly the measurements are very close to the small/medium long handle nylon Pliages, but the difference in the proportions just makes it look so much better IMO when carried by hand or with the strap.
> 
> The color choices for the nylon Pliages are way better. Recently I was trying on the nylon Pliages in a mirror again to see if I could make them work for me, but it’s a no-go. My advice is to try them at a boutique or department store if possible to see if they work on you.
> 
> 
> large long handle nylon Pliage -- 12¼ x 11¾ x 7½
> small/medium long handle nylon Pliage -- 9¾ x 9¾ x 5½
> small Neo/small Cuir -- 9¾ x 9 x 6¼


I wish I could try them on I don't have a store near me that carry them. Very few places near me have them and the ones that do have a VERY limited selection and by limited I mean one rack of them and they generally only have the large size , maybe a travel expandable tote or two.  Once in a  blue moon you see a few neo or a cuir item here and there but they are rare sitings.

I'm only 5'3 but I feel like maybe if I was thin I could pull off the medium size but I'm not. I don't want to look like I'm carrying a mini bag, or look like I'm carrying a kids handbag. I'm not a fan of big bags but I want it to be in proportions to be appropriate to my size.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kyalulu

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have the garnet colour in person? I just ordered it from Harrods today:
http://www.harrods.com/product/le-p...53?cat1=bc-longchamp&cat2=bc-longchamp-pliage
But I'm having second thoughts on it, I think it might be too dull of a red.
Opinions? Should I keep it?


----------



## pixiejenna

OK so I ordered both the medium and large tote because I couldn't decide. The medium definitely fits my needs space wise with a lot to spare. However I feel like it looks a bit small on me I kind of feel like it might look better with the short handle vs the long handle. How ever I'm generally not too into hand held only bags. As soon as I have a chance to I'll post some comparison pics of the sizes.


----------



## valeriewanxgy

pixiejenna said:


> OK so I ordered both the medium and large tote because I couldn't decide. The medium definitely fits my needs space wise with a lot to spare. However I feel like it looks a bit small on me I kind of feel like it might look better with the short handle vs the long handle. How ever I'm generally not too into hand held only bags. As soon as I have a chance to I'll post some comparison pics of the sizes.



If the size & handle thing is an issue, you could also think about getting a customised version. This way, you can choose the correct size with the handle length you prefer  It's a bit more expensive than the standard LP Nylon.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone have a true to life picture of LP Nylon in Blue? Is it a royal blue?


----------



## Ann_Margaret

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone have a true to life picture of LP Nylon in Blue? Is it a royal blue?



If you look in the Autumn 2016 thread, this season's blue is identical to indigo (SS2015). There are good pictures in that thread.


----------



## Konicek007

Here is my Bag in Cedar. Love green colour.


----------



## jules 8

Anyone have, or see  in person the new terre color? Can someone post a pic. Or verbably describe it? How does it compare to slate?  Thank you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

jules 8 said:


> Anyone have, or see  in person the new terre color? Can someone post a pic. Or verbably describe it? How does it compare to slate?  Thank you



I've seen terra IRL. It's a cooler dark brown, similar to the old chocolate, but cooler rather than warm. It has gray undertones but it's definitely brown, not gray like slate IMO. I think this Nordies pic captures it pretty well. Hope that helps.


----------



## jules 8

Thank you Cosmopolitan


----------



## seton

jules 8 said:


> Anyone have, or see  in person the new terre color? Can someone post a pic. Or verbably describe it? How does it compare to slate?  Thank you



Terra is darker and cooler than Slate. It is a brown with lots of gray in tone. I would classify Slate as a brownish olive or olive taupe depending on the lighting.

Slate has a black lining. Terra has a white lining.


----------



## jules 8

Thank you Seton


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Comparison of Terra to Taupe and Chocolate (sorry about the inverted picture!)


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Comparison of sizes: SSH and the new SSH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Comparison of sizes: SSH and the new SSH



Wow! The old size is pretty generous but the new size looks even better. Thank you for the comparison shots.


----------



## SonDan

Moderator would you please make this thread a sticky. I do not live near a LC Boutique so I rely on this thread to review colors when making my pliage mail order purchases.

 Sometimes it is hard to track down this thread. 

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## SonDan

Delete


----------



## honeybunny07

Ann_Margaret said:


> View attachment 3458119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of sizes: SSH and the new SSH


Oh, they're making it slightly bigger than thr old one.. love it


----------



## CostcoRhi84

My Le Pliage/Long Handle/Large Shopper tote in Bilberry with and without flash on my IPhone


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. I've learned here that LC modified the size of the SSH. Is it true as well for the small (or do you call it medium?) long handle? 

I got the older khaki from Bluefly a few months ago. Khaki from 2012 I think as the code is 292? I have assumed it is authentic as the nylon feels substantial and the quality seems fine. Just this week I received a gift of the small/medium LH in Blue. It was bought from a an international airport duty free shop.

Here they are side by side and one on top of the other. I shouldn't worry about the older khaki, right? I would say that the Blue is a much nicer size.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

msd_bags said:


> Hi. I've learned here that LC modified the size of the SSH. Is it true as well for the small (or do you call it medium?) long handle?
> 
> I got the older khaki from Bluefly a few months ago. Khaki from 2012 I think as the code is 292? I have assumed it is authentic as the nylon feels substantial and the quality seems fine. Just this week I received a gift of the small/medium LH in Blue. It was bought from a an international airport duty free shop.
> 
> Here they are side by side and one on top of the other. I shouldn't worry about the older khaki, right? I would say that the Blue is a much nicer size.
> View attachment 3518903
> 
> View attachment 3518904



Yes the sizing changed on both styles. Here are the differences in the measurements (posted in August in the Autumn 2016 thread).


----------



## msd_bags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the sizing changed on both styles. Here are the differences in the measurements (posted in August in the Autumn 2016 thread).


This is great info!! Thanks!
ETA:  I like the new size better.  To me the proportions look much nicer.


----------



## spicestory

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the sizing changed on both styles. Here are the differences in the measurements (posted in August in the Autumn 2016 thread).
> 
> View attachment 3519059
> View attachment 3519060
> View attachment 3519061
> View attachment 3519062



@Cosmopolitan - Thank you very much for the [sizes in] measurements comparison screenshots between the old sizing and the new sizing - it is very helpful! I prefer all of the new sizes a lot more than the old sizes.


----------



## dollface26

Hi everyone - I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of them wearing the Le Pliage Neo large tote (not the shopper), everywhere I look people seem to have the Neo that's the same size as the normal LP large bags, with a long handle. But the one I've just ordered from Selfridges is 54cm wide, so closer in size to the LP travel bags, here's a link http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...te_289-2001484-1630578/?previewAttribute=Ruby  I just want to see someone wearing it! 

Also if anyone has the shade ruby and can compare it to any other LC reds, I'd be really grateful


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dollface26 said:


> Hi everyone - I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of them wearing the Le Pliage Neo large tote (not the shopper), everywhere I look people seem to have the Neo that's the same size as the normal LP large bags, with a long handle. But the one I've just ordered from Selfridges is 54cm wide, so closer in size to the LP travel bags, here's a link http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...te_289-2001484-1630578/?previewAttribute=Ruby  I just want to see someone wearing it!
> 
> Also if anyone has the shade ruby and can compare it to any other LC reds, I'd be really grateful



The Longchamp measurements for the large Neo handbag (the one that costs 120 GBP like yours), are 40 x 31 x 18 cm. Maybe Selfridges has a typo, or maybe they measure across the top of the bag rather than across the bottom??? I'm not sure. Anyway here are some modeling pics of the large from Harrods, in case that helps. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Size comparisons (modshot) I am 5'6"/167cm for your reference [emoji4]
Small short handle Le Pliage: 


Small long handle:






Medium (?) long handle:




And a Le Pliage backpack modshot!


I'm sorry I don't know the color names! I'm sure if anyone wanted to know, any of our TPFers could ID it!


----------



## seton

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Size comparisons (modshot) I am 5'6"/167cm for your reference [emoji4]
> Small short handle Le Pliage:
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know the color names! I'm sure if anyone wanted to know, any of our TPFers could ID it!



thx for the pix. 
what outlet are u at? so lucky to find some LPs there.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> thx for the pix.
> what outlet are u at? so lucky to find some LPs there.



This is at a Century 21 in NYC! There were plenty of last season Longchamp bags there. I was surprised to see them actually. The markdown wasn't anything spectacular, I believe it was close to the sale price at the boutiques. But this was in January.


----------



## seton

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is at a Century 21 in NYC! There were plenty of last season Longchamp bags there. I was surprised to see them actually. The markdown wasn't anything spectacular, I believe it was close to the sale price at the boutiques. But this was in January.



I was at that C21 in Jan! But didnt see those LPNs there. I posted pix in the sales thread.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> I was at that C21 in Jan! But didnt see those LPNs there. I posted pix in the sales thread.



Odd!! I checked the time stamp on my photos - I was there on January 17. Perhaps if you were there after me they already sold? I'm not sure when the Longchamp sale is, but it would be a nice reference for other to know where the bags go on sale.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Updated comparison of pinks
Pic 1: pinky, pink '16, bubble, candy, pink '16, cyclamen
Pic 2: pink '16, pinky, bubble, cyclamen, candy, pink '16

(I said I wouldn't buy more but felt I needed the pinky. I guess if I don't want to buy more I'll have to stay really away from LC)


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Pink '16 to pinky and cyclamen to pink '16


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Cyclamen 2016 to cyclamen 2012 - When I compared the 2012 to my cyclamen backpack (2016) I found no difference, but when I got the MSH I clearly saw the difference, the pictures can't tell it very much but the new cyclamen is lighter than the older. They also have different colour codes.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Candy to pink '16


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Cyclamen to candy


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Different dye lots of beige, gunmetal, bilberry and red. My smaller beige is darker and warmer than the bigger, my MSH gunmetal is a lot lighter than the LLH (I had to compare the colour codes to be shure they were the same colour). Bilberry: the LLH is the less bluer one, the MSH is the bluer of the three. Also, my bilberry MSH is so, so thick and rough! I don't have any other LP like this. Red: the SSH is less rich and bright than the MLH, pics can't tell it right (SSH is coming bright in the pic but is not at all) the red in MLH is so beautiful, is a shame that my SSH is not as bright, it is such a difference.


----------



## brianne1114

Would someone please post IRL pictures of Burnt Red and Garnet - the colors used for the custom nylon LP. On my monitor it looks like the maroon & orange I want (VaTech colors) but want to confirm before I push the order button. [emoji3]
TIA!


----------



## seton

brianne1114 said:


> Would someone please post IRL pictures of Burnt Red and Garnet - the colors used for the custom nylon LP. On my monitor it looks like the maroon & orange I want (VaTech colors) but want to confirm before I push the order button. [emoji3]
> TIA!



I have neither but Burnt Red is not as orange as it looks on the website. It's an orange red.


----------



## brianne1114

seton said:


> I have neither but Burnt Red is not as orange as it looks on the website. It's an orange red.



Dang it. All right thank you! The quest continues.


----------



## seton

Comparison of last yr's Curry with the previous Curry. I also added Lemon for more comparison.


----------



## seton

Comparison of new khaki and taupe


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spring 2017's Pinky and Peony comparison! You can see more items in the Pinky and Peony color in the back. This shot is in lots of natural light in the Longchamp at Macy's Herald Square.


For your reference I am 5'6"/167cm and the opened Peony is the small/medium long handle.


----------



## Jo9876

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spring 2017's Pinky and Peony comparison! You can see more items in the Pinky and Peony color in the back. This shot is in lots of natural light in the Longchamp at Macy's Herald Square.
> View attachment 3656407
> 
> For your reference I am 5'6"/167cm and the opened Peony is the small/medium long handle.



The Spring 2017 Pinky is so gorgeous! Perfect shade of pink if you ask me


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jo9876 said:


> The Spring 2017 Pinky is so gorgeous! Perfect shade of pink if you ask me



I used to not think so, but now it's going to be my first Le Pliage heheh (;


----------



## 94iBag

Thank you, Ladies, for all the color and size comparison photos.  They are very helpful!

Can anyone possibly post a comparison photo of LPC in Tan (color from SS2012), Caramel, and Natural?  I have searched everywhere trying to find out the differences but in vain.

TIA


----------



## jules 8

Can anyone please compare Blue Mist to Boy? Thanks


----------



## heartdrops

Would anyone clarify the Le Pliage Small Long Handle dimensions please? I understand the sizes were updated last year to 11" x 9 3/4" x 5 1/5".
The dimensions I see listed are:
Longchamp: 9 3/4 x 9 3/4 x 5 1/2 inches
Nordstrom: 11"W x 9 ¾"H x 5 ½"D
Bloomingdales: 9.75"W x 5.5"D x 9.75"H
Gilt: 10" x 10" x 5 1/2"
Is Nordstrom the only retailer carrying the new sizes? Or have they gone back to the smaller size as shown on Longchamp.com?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

Here is (clockwise from top left) cornflower, boy, ice blue, blue mist


----------



## MamaSleepy

EGBDF said:


> Here is (clockwise from top left) cornflower, boy, ice blue, blue mist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747022


Blue Mist really looks purple next to the other blues! It looks more blue seen on its own.
Thanks for posting. I love the ice blue, do you know which yr it's from? I'd like to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## EGBDF

MamaSleepy said:


> Blue Mist really looks purple next to the other blues! It looks more blue seen on its own.
> Thanks for posting. I love the ice blue, do you know which yr it's from? I'd like to keep an eye out for it.


I think the ice blue was from A/W 2015 though I'm not positive. Color 827.


----------



## Jen8616

Ann_Margaret said:


> View attachment 3458119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of sizes: SSH and the new SSH


Pretty! Do they not make any of these any more? I can't find them on Nordstrom. I want a neutral color for everything but can't decide on which. Also considering beige but these are all so pretty and wouldn't show dirt as much I'm assuming.


----------



## Jen8616

Ann_Margaret said:


> Different dye lots of beige, gunmetal, bilberry and red. My smaller beige is darker and warmer than the bigger, my MSH gunmetal is a lot lighter than the LLH (I had to compare the colour codes to be shure they were the same colour). Bilberry: the LLH is the less bluer one, the MSH is the bluer of the three. Also, my bilberry MSH is so, so thick and rough! I don't have any other LP like this. Red: the SSH is less rich and bright than the MLH, pics can't tell it right (SSH is coming bright in the pic but is not at all) the red in MLH is so beautiful, is a shame that my SSH is not as bright, it is such a difference.


Love all of them! So torn between gun metal and beige for my first!


----------



## Jen8616

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the sizing changed on both styles. Here are the differences in the measurements (posted in August in the Autumn 2016 thread).
> 
> View attachment 3519059
> View attachment 3519060
> View attachment 3519061
> View attachment 3519062


Do the measurements reflect the bottom of the tote or the top? Considering the small vs the large.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jen8616 said:


> Do the measurements reflect the bottom of the tote or the top? Considering the small vs the large.



If you click on the black version of the Pliage nylon bags on Longchamp.com there's a diagram explaining the measurements:


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I think the ice blue was from A/W 2015 though I'm not positive. Color 827.



I think you're right


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Jen8616 said:


> Pretty! Do they not make any of these any more? I can't find them on Nordstrom. I want a neutral color for everything but can't decide on which. Also considering beige but these are all so pretty and wouldn't show dirt as much I'm assuming.


Thank you! There is a similar colour to taupe and terra right now, khaki, that in some lights looks brown. It is a neutral for me. Seton did a comparison from khaki to taupe in the previous page.



Jen8616 said:


> Love all of them! So torn between gun metal and beige for my first!


 Thanks! I think it depends on your wardrobe, between the two I use the gunmetal more, but that is what works for me. I still prefer navy and terra/taupe/khaki for neutrals other than black. Picture your wardrobe and choose the colour that would fit better. As for the sizes I would go for big first. The sizes are all so usefull, maybe in time you end up buying one of each size, oops, sorry, I am the biggest enabler with LP


----------



## spicestory

Cosmopolitan said:


> If you click on the black version of the Pliage nylon bags on Longchamp.com there's a diagram explaining the measurements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752937
> View attachment 3752938



@Cosmopolitan - thanks for the measurements in both inches and centimeters, this is very helpful info!


----------



## Konicek007

Cyclamen 2016


----------



## Marge79

Hello, I purchased the large Le Pliage in Graphite years ago but I don't see that colour around anymore. Is that colour discontinued?


----------



## jules 8

Marge79 said:


> Hello, I purchased the large Le Pliage in Graphite years ago but I don't see that colour around anymore. Is that colour discontinued?


Graphite is not being produced currently, the closet color availible right now would be gunmetal


----------



## girlsweetyyy

This is the current collection, what do you guys think about the Peony pink color?  is it a yay or nahh ? Note the interior color is white.  I have the candy pink , which has the beige interior so that didn't bother me. Hmmmm.....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

girlsweetyyy said:


> This is the current collection, what do you guys think about the Peony pink color?  is it a yay or nahh ? Note the interior color is white.  I have the candy pink , which has the beige interior so that didn't bother me. Hmmmm.....


I have to peony! I didn't like it at first but it's become one of my favorite LC pinks!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have to peony! I didn't like it at first but it's become one of my favorite LC pinks!


Ohh man, sounds worth the purchase and  tempting!


----------



## SDfromND

I just ordered my first LC ...it’s the lovely Peony but I am concerned about the white interior?
Don’t have a store near me so ordered online through Bloomies - excited to see in person


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

SDfromND said:


> I just ordered my first LC ...it’s the lovely Peony but I am concerned about the white interior?
> Don’t have a store near me so ordered online through Bloomies - excited to see in person


I'd love to see photos!


----------



## SDfromND

She is beautiful! Love in person ... but of course now I’m already looking for my next, I can see where these can quickly become a collection 





lotusflowerbaum said:


> I'd love to see photos!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3913341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beautiful! Love in person ... but of course now I’m already looking for my next, I can see where these can quickly become a collection


So beautiful!!


----------



## DanniiV

Hello,
I'm quite confused with the new Longchamp site. Currently they are listing 25x25x14cm as dimensions for the SLH. Right before the new website came up it was 28x25x14cm, and that's what I have in red. Does that mean they have changed the sizing scheme again ?


----------



## spicestory

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> I'm quite confused with the new Longchamp site. Currently they are listing 25x25x14cm as dimensions for the SLH. Right before the new website came up it was 28x25x14cm, and that's what I have in red. Does that mean they have changed the sizing scheme again ?



Me too, so confused with the new Longchamp website. Currently on the LC website, the dimensions for LLH is listed as 26x32x12 cm, and that is much smaller (in-terms of overall carrying capacity) compared to the LLH that I own, [its dimension is] 31x30x19cm. Did they change the sizing of the LLH?


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> I'm quite confused with the new Longchamp site. Currently they are listing 25x25x14cm as dimensions for the SLH. Right before the new website came up it was 28x25x14cm, and that's what I have in red. Does that mean they have changed the sizing scheme again ?





spicestory said:


> Me too, so confused with the new Longchamp website. Currently on the LC website, the dimensions for LLH is listed as 26x32x12 cm, and that is much smaller (in-terms of overall carrying capacity) compared to the LLH that I own, [its dimension is] 31x30x19cm. Did they change the sizing of the LLH?



Best to contact LC CS about it. It's their website.


----------



## seton

Reposting my Sunshine and Curry comparisons so that it would all be on the same page


----------



## spicestory

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> I'm quite confused with the new Longchamp site. Currently they are listing 25x25x14cm as dimensions for the SLH. Right before the new website came up it was 28x25x14cm, and that's what I have in red. Does that mean they have changed the sizing scheme again ?





spicestory said:


> Me too, so confused with the new Longchamp website. Currently on the LC website, the dimensions for LLH is listed as 26x32x12 cm, and that is much smaller (in-terms of overall carrying capacity) compared to the LLH that I own, [its dimension is] 31x30x19cm. Did they change the sizing of the LLH?





seton said:


> Best to contact LC CS about it. It's their website.



@DanniiV  and for anyone else who may be wondering about LP dimensions on the LC website - I called LC CS today to ask about the LP dimensions, and the rep who answered my call said those are more likely mistakes on the [new] LC website.


----------



## seton




----------



## idlehen

Was the sizing of the small Le Pliage tote changed in the last few months? I got my mom one for Christmas  (in Bilberry) and then recently bought myself the pinky one. However I noticed my mom's bag is smaller. It doesn't look quite as wide. I think I actually like hers better as the shape looks cuter for the smaller size. I'm a bit sad over it because her handles are also softer as I think the leather is a bit thinner/more pliable and so it feels more comfortable on the shoulder. What a bummer as I was pretty happy with mine until I compared them side by side.

Edit: nevermind, went back a few pages and see that the sized changed in 2016? Weird that my mom has the smaller one. Is it just really old stock then? or were they still making the smaller size for a period of time? Wonder if I can get a smaller one somewhere..


----------



## jules 8

Does anyone have a comparison pic. Of Fleurs vs. Peony they could post? Thank you in advance


----------



## jules 8

jules 8 said:


> Does anyone have a comparison pic. Of Fleurs vs. Peony they could post? Thank you in advance


Anyone Please


----------



## seton

jules 8 said:


> Anyone Please


Um, are you in a hurry? I might be able to do it when I am back in the city next week.


----------



## jules 8

seton said:


> Um, are you in a hurry? I might be able to do it when I am back in the city next week.


No, no hurry. Thank you in advance, I didn't realize you might be going into the city


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Ultramarine vs blue (aw16)


----------



## seton

jules 8 said:


> No, no hurry. Thank you in advance, I didn't realize you might be going into the city



Hey, I finally went by a stockist near me that has old stock but they didnt have a Peony for me to compare with the Flower. I wont be able to do it, sorry.


----------



## jules 8

seton said:


> Hey, I finally went by a stockist near me that has old stock but they didnt have a Peony for me to compare with the Flower. I wont be able to do it, sorry.


Thank you for trying Seton. I appreciate your efforts


----------



## LVlover13

Can anyone please post a picture of sunshine and curry? Poeny and flower? Or maybe just sunshine and/or flower? I have curry and peony and was wondering how different the other two colors are from the ones I already have. TIA!


----------



## LVlover13

Sorry I just saw a picture comparison between curry and sunshine from Seton..


----------



## DanniiV

Hello all,
I'm sorry for resurrecting an old thread. Could anyone tell me the color of the lining of LLH in red? I looked it up on google but some show beige while some show white.


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Hello all,
> I'm sorry for resurrecting an old thread. Could anyone tell me the color of the lining of LLH in red? I looked it up on google but some show beige while some show white.



It depends on which Red you get. Where are you buying it from?


----------



## DanniiV

seton said:


> It depends on which Red you get. Where are you buying it from?


I'm getting it from bagshop.com and the color is called deep red.


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> I'm getting it from bagshop.com and the color is called deep red.



deep red has the beige lining.


----------



## littleblackbag

Two SSH, the burgundy (can't remember official name) is 6 years old. The Gunmetal grey is brand new today. The grey is slightly bigger than the old burgundy one.


----------



## Korja

Hi, Would you know what year is the color 168 released? It's pink. I bought an LC le pliage Medium short handle and would like to know.
Thanks


----------



## Korja

Ann_Margaret said:


> Updated comparison of pinks
> Pic 1: pinky, pink '16, bubble, candy, pink '16, cyclamen
> Pic 2: pink '16, pinky, bubble, cyclamen, candy, pink '16
> 
> (I said I wouldn't buy more but felt I needed the pinky. I guess if I don't want to buy more I'll have to stay really away from LC)


Hi, what year is the bubble pink, code is 168 right?


----------



## seton

Korja said:


> Hi, Would you know what year is the color 168 released? It's pink. I bought an LC le pliage Medium short handle and would like to know.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089672
> View attachment 4089673



Bubblegum Pink from 2015.


----------



## seton

Comparison of this season's Dahlia to my hydrangea. It's darker and more purple. I would say "fuchsia" would be the closest to Dahlia but I don't have that colorway to compare. 

I have compared hydrangea to fuchsia earlier in the thread.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> . It's darker and more purple.



Thank you for this comparison. I no longer have my hydrangea but Dahlia captured my heart the day I saw it.


----------



## Luv Classics

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for this comparison. I no longer have my hydrangea but Dahlia captured my heart the day I saw it.



Saw the new color online (Dahlia); it is even more beautiful in person!  I have not had an LP in ages but I had to have this one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Luv Classics said:


> Saw the new color online (Dahlia); it is even more beautiful in person!  I have not had an LP in ages but I had to have this one.


Good move! The nylon glows under lighting, doesn't it? Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## themamalife

Hi y’all! I’m new to the Longchamp forum & happy to be here. I’m looking into purchasing a large Le Pliage Nylon in Navy but I’m wanting to know if anybody can add pictures for me if the large purse with long handles on their shoulder (being 5’7 also would be really helpful too!) I appreciate any and all pictures


----------



## dotty8

Excuse my ignorance, I'm quite new to Longchamp , but I'm wondering whether *medium sized Le Pliage (nylon) with the long handles *was discontinued (or maybe it doesn't even exist)?  I can't find it on the official LC site, I see only the medium with short handles 

TIA


----------



## TNgypsy

dotty8 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I'm quite new to Longchamp , but I'm wondering whether *medium sized Le Pliage (nylon) with the long handles *was discontinued (or maybe it doesn't even exist)?  I can't find it on the official LC site, I see only the medium with short handles
> 
> TIA



It’s described on the LC website as the “tote bag small” I ordered a long handle medium from Bloomingdales and I’ve ordered a long handle small from the LC site in the past month and they are the same size. It’s confusing and not to mention Bloomies, LC, Nordstrom etc...will show different measurements for the same bags as well.


----------



## seton

dotty8 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I'm quite new to Longchamp , but I'm wondering whether *medium sized Le Pliage (nylon) with the long handles *was discontinued (or maybe it doesn't even exist)?  I can't find it on the official LC site, I see only the medium with short handles
> 
> TIA




here it is on the website

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage/tote-bag-s/l2605089p10


----------



## ttran01

seton said:


> Comparison of this season's Dahlia to my hydrangea. It's darker and more purple. I would say "fuchsia" would be the closest to Dahlia but I don't have that colorway to compare.
> 
> I have compared hydrangea to fuchsia earlier in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 4124805


Hello, does LP dahlia have a white lining? or is it beige like artic? I'd love to know. Thank you.


----------



## seton

ttran01 said:


> Hello, does LP dahlia have a white lining? or is it beige like artic? I'd love to know. Thank you.



it's white


----------



## pookybear

Hello! Does anyone know what color/season this is? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## seton

pookybear said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what color/season this is? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4225989



You can contact LC CS for that info.


----------



## rimfrost55

Ann_Margaret said:


> Pink '16 to pinky and cyclamen to pink '16


Thanks for posting all comparison pictures. Much appreciated. Do you happen to have the color codes for pink SS 16 and pink AW 16?


----------



## Dooneysta

Regarding the exact bag being discussed awhile ago above: the ‘medium’ long handle specifically ordered from Bloomingdales.... I just got mine yesterday in lavender.
Been craving dat lavender.

BUT. It’s teeny tiny! It is WAY smaller than the medium short handle Bilberry I bought in October from the Washington DC boutique. It’s a teeny bit bigger than the ‘small’ short handle Bilberry I got from the winter Longchamp site sale. But not much. It’s just that it’s drastically smaller than the two other medium Pliages I own. I had been under the impression the ‘Shopping’ Pliages were different, but I ‘thought’ they were LARGER, not smaller.
Below is the supposed Medium lavender next to the Medium bilberry. Does this look right to you guys or did I receive the wrong bag...?

I followed the link posted earlier but the page doesn’t exist anymore and no medium tote seems to be present on the ‘nylon’ Pliage page anymore...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dooneysta said:


> Does this look right to you guys or did I receive the wrong bag...?



You've got the right bags, as in yes, the medium long handle shoulder tote is smaller than the medium short handle hand carry tote. That's a very pretty lavender. I think it is a good size for summer when you don't wish to carry too big a bag. If you really prefer the size of the medium short handle hand carry tote, then the large long handle shoulder tote will be closer in terms of dimensions.

https://sg.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage/tote-bag-l/l1899089300


----------



## Dooneysta

frenziedhandbag said:


> You've got the right bags, as in yes, the medium long handle shoulder tote is smaller than the medium short handle hand carry tote. That's a very pretty lavender. I think it is a good size for summer when you don't wish to carry too big a bag. If you really prefer the size of the medium short handle hand carry tote, then the large long handle shoulder tote will be closer in terms of dimensions.
> 
> https://sg.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage/tote-bag-l/l1899089300


Thank you!
I really like it, I’m carrying it currently, and yes, I’m loving the shade! 
Just wanted to make sure I paid for the same thing I received, hehehe. I do suspect I’ll only go for large long handle in future though, I’m a big-bag fan.

I might have to go to resale sites for some more lavender...thank you for assisting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dooneysta said:


> Thank you!



You are most welcome. The different sizes do seem confusing at first but pop in regularly to this forum and you'll familiarise with no time at all. [emoji6]

I used to own only large long handle but as my lifestyle evolves, I found the medium long handle is good enough for me so you never know.

I was very tempted by that lavender when I saw it irl, it's really pretty. Congrats on getting one before it's gone.


----------



## Bmore chic

goldfish19 said:


> LPC size comparison
> Small, medium, large, travel
> 
> View attachment 3248861


Thank you for this!  I know it’s old but I’m searching through old posts trying to get a sense of the small vs medium LPC and this helped. Does anyone happen to have images of them full or at least with something inside?


----------



## LV&Evie

Does anyone have comparison pics of the medium SH, the large SH, and the XL SH?   I have a few of the medium SHs but want to get a bigger bag for travel purposes.  Not sure how big the L and XL is compared visually to the medium.


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> here it is on the website
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage/tote-bag-s/l2605089p10



Hi Seton!   I know this is an older post, but I can't get that link to work and I can't find a Medium size tote on the Longchamp website.    Have they discontinued the medium size LH tote?   Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi Seton!   I know this is an older post, but I can't get that link to work and I can't find a Medium size tote on the Longchamp website.    Have they discontinued the medium size LH tote?   Thanks.



Nevermind; I figured it out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Comparison shots of medium neo with various other sizes.


----------



## Hermezzy

Korja said:


> Hi, Would you know what year is the color 168 released? It's pink. I bought an LC le pliage Medium short handle and would like to know.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089672
> View attachment 4089673


This is an absolutely gorgeous color...


----------

